# Fowled reality?



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone truly think that group "fowled reality" is an exceptional group of snow goose hunters?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

WHO ??????????


----------



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

dakotashooter2 said:


> WHO ??????????


YouTube group called fowled reality


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I tryed to watch a few of their clips but every one I watched the guy talking sounded like he was reading a scrip. The clip I watched the most of was them hunting specks and where im from in louisiana if you called specks the way he talked about and sounded on his call you would be hard pressed to kill any specks much less a 2 bird daily limit. Just my 2cents on the subject. LOL not worth much.


----------



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

cajunsnowchaser said:


> I tryed to watch a few of their clips but every one I watched the guy talking sounded like he was reading a scrip. The clip I watched the most of was them hunting specks and where im from in louisiana if you called specks the way he talked about and sounded on his call you would be hard pressed to kill any specks much less a 2 bird daily limit. Just my 2cents on the subject. LOL not worth much.


Yeah I agree, they seem like they put more into the production of their videos than the actual hunt. I'm not bashing them, they have every right to do what they please, and in the end we're all hunters


----------

